# Omg Help



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

Ok so today I decided to install my HIDs.... to get to the passenger side my stupid ass disconnected the batter and removed it to make it easier to move around... After everything is said and done, battery back in I start my car AND.. throwing code for ABS, BRAKE, and trac control is stuck off(which i dont care about) ONTOP of that on my way home from work the service engine oil light comes on... WTF is going on!!?!??!?!? I ask for help on the trusty forums that never fail me!!!


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Disconect the battery again and let the computer reset. See if that will
help. Worked for me on a CEL. But not on the traction control off light.
:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wait about 5 min before reconect of batt


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

Thats the first thing that I did... I disconnected the battery again let it sit for 5 min or so then reconnected it hoping that would reset everything.. and NOPE!!! Im so fired up lol, Im most likely gonna have to bring it to pontiac to have them reset everything :confused


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Have you checked your fuses? Aftermarket HIDs have been known to blow fuses.


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I blew the passenger headlight fuse which I replaced.. Then checked all the other fuses which were fine.. I honestly have no idea whats wrong. Im just gonna bring it to pontiac and haev them reset the codes.


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

Just fyi, ABS problems will only turn the light on if the problem is current, similar to Airbag issues....unlike SES lights which will stay on and linger for a bit after the condition is corrected if they are not cleared. Are you sure you didn't cut/unplug a wheel speed sensor harness by accident?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

silver04G-T-OHHH said:


> Just fyi, ABS problems will only turn the light on if the problem is current, similar to Airbag issues....unlike SES lights which will stay on and linger for a bit after the condition is corrected if they are not cleared. Are you sure you didn't cut/unplug a wheel speed sensor harness by accident?



:agree That sounds like it to me too. Check it out, seriously


----------

